# Rabbit Snail



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I took the baby back to the LFS and traded him for a mystery snail. I now know why they call them rabbit snails. He was single handedly or is that mouthedly deforesting my tank and since I have plants in all four of my tanks...sigh...much as I liked him he had to go.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

What color Mystery did you get? I kept a tank of just Mystery snails a while back and really enjoyed it. I did not breed them I gave their wonderful creations to a friend that did but I found them to be very beautiful and fascinating. Out of all the tanks I had that seemed to be the one tank that always drew my guests back again and again. Either in disgust or fascination!!!! Interesting about the rabbit snail.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Farm said:


> What color Mystery did you get? I kept a tank of just Mystery snails a while back and really enjoyed it. I did not breed them I gave their wonderful creations to a friend that did but I found them to be very beautiful and fascinating. Out of all the tanks I had that seemed to be the one tank that always drew my guests back again and again. Either in disgust or fascination!!!! Interesting about the rabbit snail.


I traded the rabbit snail for a blue mystery snail. I have in my other tank two others one blue and one golden. I really enjoy them. What wonderful creations are you referring to? Mine just chug a long eating algae.


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

haha! The surprisingly large egg clusters they attach just above the water line. Until I saw it in front of me I had no idea how very large and intricate they were. I have great respect for that female snail!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Farm said:


> haha! The surprisingly large egg clusters they attach just above the water line. Until I saw it in front of me I had no idea how very large and intricate they were. I have great respect for that female snail!


Oh, that would be awesome. I'd love it if they'd breed.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

the makes are small the females are big.about as big a a silver dollar i think.the males get to quarter size.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what the expected life span of a mystery snail is?


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

I typed a response and it disappeared! Now much shorter *r2 Mine all lived in their own tank, large group in a large tank.... fresh vegies, lots of waste and very healthy and gorgeous. about 3 years with ideal water temperature and I performed tank maintenance about 3 times per week, vac sand and pwc of 30% also heavy filtration. Many plants. Mystery and Nerites. I am a neat freak and Mystery on vegies are not cooperative!  Enjoyed the experience. Yes they had names. I had two favorites one was pure white and the other was a gorgeous deep purple giant. Favorite Nerite I called zippy... that thing was EVERYWHERE! Not short, I ramble.


----------

